# Free rod building class



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Learn to build your own fishing rod. Next class is April 20th

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Learn to build your own fishing rod. Next class is April 20th
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I want to sign up.

I'll leave a message on your phone. 
You ordered one of those ALPS wrappers for me

Jimmy aka Hog


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

hog said:


> I want to sign up.
> 
> I'll leave a message on your phone.
> 
> ...


I still have a few spots open for class

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

What all is needed for the class


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

C.Hern5972 said:


> What all is needed for the class


The class is on Saturday starts at 10am it is free. The equipment needed, hand wrapper, complete rod kit, thread, and supplies need to build $149

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiz68 (Aug 5, 2016)

This sound pretty interesting, how often are the classes?


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Still doing classes?


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I may be interested in attending a class.


----------

